# Ability to change dates on confirmed RCI exchange



## Goofy6294 (Apr 15, 2015)

So my OGS matched me up for a 1br at OKW for a Friday to Friday week.  Is there any way possible to move that reservation by one day so that it starts on Saturday?  If not, I'm still going to keep it because it was a tremendous value, and I'll simply sacrifice the first night.  Not sure if it matters, but I picked up the room in an RCI exchange via Wyndham points.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 15, 2015)

To change it, the dates you want have to be available from RCI, and you have to call and pay another exchange fee.  The resort cannot change the dates on an exchange.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Apr 15, 2015)

If you plan on missing the first day make sure you call the resort to tell them that.


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 15, 2015)

Did it just match yesterday?
If so, call RCI and ask if Saturday is available, or log in and do an online search to see for yourself.
Your match is either "on hold" or "confirmed". If on hold, you have 2 - 3 days to confirm or release. If "confirmed", you have 24 hours to cancel and/or make the switch if it is available, at no additional fee.


----------



## elleny76 (May 22, 2015)

Goofy6294 said:


> So my OGS matched me up for a 1br at OKW for a Friday to Friday week.  Is there any way possible to move that reservation by one day so that it starts on Saturday?  If not, I'm still going to keep it because it was a tremendous value, and I'll simply sacrifice the first night.  Not sure if it matters, but I picked up the room in an RCI exchange via Wyndham points.



I think those weeks are made based on the prices of DVC points. call them you can not make it Friday night but will be there Saturday morning so your room should be ready by then.


----------



## elaine (May 22, 2015)

we have done the fri-fri when we wanted sat-sat. good thing is room is ready whenever you arrive. it was worth it to us, even with the ditched 1st night and hotel stay on the end.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 23, 2015)

Depending on where we go, we typically only need to use 3-4 nights of a timeshare week (and sometimes 2) for it to be cheaper than a hotel, so we never mind if we miss a day or have an overlap between two reservations. A gap is more of a problem, but we don't mind filling those in with hotels (often using hotel points).


----------



## Bucky (May 24, 2015)

Denise is more than likely correct. BUT, a few years back we had the same problem with an exchange into Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach. I picked up the phone and called the resort directly and they were more than happy to accommodate us with the change. They emailed me the change in dates without ever bringing RCI into it. I highly doubt that OKW would or could be that accommodating but it surely wouldn't hurt to pick up the phone and try. Good luck.


----------

